# San Diego, Dye Houses, washes, etc



## justspamme (Aug 3, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good dye house in the San Diego, CA area? I know of plenty in the LA area but looking for something a little closer to home before I commit to a longer drive.

Dyes, Washes, etc the works type of place is preferred.

Thanks


----------



## justspamme (Aug 3, 2009)

Figured I would give this a single bump before I moved onto looking for some locals in a different manner.


----------

